# New Website I created



## FearlessFreep (Mar 25, 2010)

I've set up a sort-of Beta for a website idea I'm working on and I'd like feedback on what works

The site is The Long Road and I'm currently hosting it at a temporary site to work on development and ideas.

The purpose of the site is to provide a "Diary" tool for people who train physically, Martial Artists, Runners, Weight Lifters, Swimmers, etc... It provides a way to keep general notes about thoughts, observations, discoveries, as well as a way to record Training Sessions in detail and what was worked on and accomplished

Again, any feedback from Martial Artists is welcome.  Feel free to ask any questions (the text/documentation on the site is rather sparse as I'm bad at thinking about such things so any feedback I get along those lines will help me understand what needs to be done) 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2010)

I only got a white screen from the link.

Is it me?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

recommend setting <bgcolor=#000000>  or <font color=#FFFFFF>


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 25, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> I only got a white screen from the link.
> 
> Is it me?




I ried the link again in both Safari and FF and it worked fine.....could it be some IE CSS issue I didn't account for?  Or are you using a particular local style sheet in your browser?

But thanks for trying


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

Yah...shows up in FF fine.  I didn't think to check that earlier.  I'm running IE 8 and it's white, though.  The source looks pretty standard.  dunno, at the moment


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 25, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Yah...shows up in FF fine.  I didn't think to check that earlier.  I'm running IE 8 and it's white, though.  The source looks pretty standard.  dunno, at the moment




Yeah, it's not *that* sophisticated that I would think IE would choke on the CSS. 

*sigh* Guess I'll have to fire up VirtualBox and give it an IE test.....

Thanks, Rich


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like it's choking on the scripts, from what i can tell.  odd, really.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 25, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> It looks like it's choking on the scripts, from what i can tell.  odd, really.



Thanks, yeah, I'll have to pull up a Windows VM and do some IE specific testing.  Odd that would choke on the opening page though as all I'm doing there is linking some scripts, not even running anything.  It must be a 'syntax error' in a script that's making it come to a halt.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

After saving the page to my pc.

Webpage error details
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.2; WOW64; Trident/4.0; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729)
Timestamp: Thu, 25 Mar 2010 19:22:16 UTC

Message: Invalid character
Line: 1
Char: 1
Code: 0
URI: file:///C:/static/js/jquery-1.4.2.min.js

Message: Invalid character
Line: 1
Char: 1
Code: 0
URI: file:///C:/static/js/jquery.center.js

Message: Invalid character
Line: 1
Char: 1
Code: 0
URI: file:///C:/static/js/jquery-ui-1.8rc3.custom.min.js

Message: Invalid character
Line: 1
Char: 1
Code: 0
URI: file:///C:/static/js/lr.js


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 25, 2010)

Ironically, it was just the lack of a closed tag (<title>, of all things).  Fixed now


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

oh, man.  I see that now lol


----------

